
Snoop Dogg Is Raising a Fund for Investing in Weed Startups - jtoeman
http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/06/of-course-he-does/
======
angersock
It's a shame BackBlaze is already taken. :)

EDIT:

Will it be an evergreen fund, I wonder?

------
omilu
He has the necessary domain expertise. Great idea getting in on the ground
floor of this nascent industry, modern day tobacco boom!

------
billhendricksjr
Time to pivot!

